
DMCA takedown notice database as source of copyrighted media - p3drosola
https://www.lumendatabase.org/
======
p3drosola
I just realized DMCA takedown notices are helpfully collected by a third party
(Lumen). They have a nice search engine and everything so you'll be sure to
find what you're looking for.

Wait, is this ironic?

No, it's just unintentionally hilarious. Damn you Alanis Morrisset. An entire
generation misuses that term because of you.

